# Hello



## suzy68 (Mar 18, 2007)

hello everyone
I'm Sue and from the uk


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Sue. Welcome to the boards from across the pond. Feel free to chit chat with the rest of us suffering from one form of thyroid problem or another.

Nice to meet you!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Sue, Welcome!


----------



## dyanneh1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello this is Dyanne from Scotland. Hope to hear from you all.


----------



## Aunty Body (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Sue---Welcome to the boards!


----------



## karenp59 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi, new to site and would like to hear from anyone who is still feeling unwell after being on thyroxine for 1 year, any advice.


----------



## Love4Paws (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi from VA. I was diagnosed with Hashi's several years ago. Have already learned quite a bit from these boards. Really looking forward to learning more; maybe I can even help someone else with my own experiences.
Love4Paws


----------



## missforgetful (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Sue,

I am from the UK too and a newbie.


----------



## rubia (Apr 19, 2007)

I am new to this just found it today live in England and allready have found this an interesting site. Its just so good to read that lots of people have the same frustrating problem that I have, weight gain being the worst. My medication was upped a few months ago ( even though the test said everything was normal they just decided to try me out)!! and I have just had my latest blood results back since having the increase in medication and guess what my test said I was normal!! how can that be? I am not complaining as I felt better after the first couple of weeks however I am now back to normal getting fatter by the minute. How does one grab the attention of the doctor and make him listen? Any suggestions?
Joan


----------



## thyroxinegirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi
I am from the UK too, nice to know others are too


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

hi everyone. seeker here. It's really interesting to see people from all over the world are turning to everyone for help. It's sad to think that our doctors are so focused on curing their illnesses that they won't listen to ours.


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

i'm new on this board also. It is a little confusing to figure out where you are to respond and post and what part of the forum you need to be in. Maybe my brain is pretty well dead. I'm in usa (virginia). Hello to all. Thanks for the help I have received so far.


----------



## hammers (Apr 29, 2007)

hi, me too l wish l'd had all of you when l was diagnosed with thyroid cancer 4 years ago.


----------



## julie bod (May 10, 2007)

Hi all i too have just joined the site and have already read lost of your messages which i can totally identify with .


----------



## helen254 (May 3, 2007)

hi iam in the uk 2 been on tabs bout 4 months and just had another increse on tabs now on .100 HOPE THIS ONE WORKS !!!!


----------

